# Ordis HS : qu'en faire ?



## joakimn1 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai deux laptops HS qui trainent chez moi.  Avez-vous une idée pour le recyclage?

Je suis sur qu'il y a plein de composants réutilisables, mais je ne sais pas à qui m'adresser pour la reprise.

Merci d'avance si vous avez des tuyaux !

JN1


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2011)

Ebay (ou bien les PA de MacGé, si ce sont des Macs) pour revendre/donner des pièces (un fil ici "don de matériel")
La déchetterie pour t'en débarrasser
Peut être des associations (je ne connais pas) reprennent des machines HS.

Dans tous les cas, attention aux donnés (perso ? pro ?) qui pourraient être accessibles sur les disques durs des ordi !


----------

